

Apple.com now uses the HTML5 video tag - edd
http://ajaxian.com/archives/apple-html5-video

======
mikeyur
I saw this yesterday after their product launches and had to take a look at
the source. I'm actually really excited about this.

In Apple style they really made the presentation awesome. I had to do a double
take because the video looked as if it was playing in Quicktime X within the
browser.

------
DrJokepu
Does anyone have a link to any example? There is none in the article and all
the videos I can find on the Apple.com site are Quicktime videos.

~~~
judofyr
<http://www.apple.com/magicmouse/> (scroll down)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I get a "download quicktime" message and a link to the QuickTime download for
"Mac and PC". Then on the download page the options are OSX Tiger or Leopard
(or later; <http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/>) ... no link for other
platforms. No mention of Linux.

I'll bet by PC they mean MS Windows anyway?

Rubbish.

~~~
mbrubeck
Same here, even though I'm using Chromium on Linux with the chromium-codecs-
ffmpeg-nonfree package installed (so it should support all HTML5 video formats
that Safari does).

There don't seem to be any VIDEO elements on the page, so I guess they're only
sending them to a limited set of "supported" browsers.

------
rudd
I actually saw this yesterday when I was trying to download the video for
later watching when I was offline. It surprised me a little to see it on a
production website, but I was thrilled to see it. It even has that "Quicktime
X" look in Leopard, too.

------
jamesbritt
Yet they also have odd junk like this in their page:

    
    
                <b></b>

